# RecipeDB - Bulls Head Bitter



## Tony (21/6/09)

Bulls Head Bitter  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Added some maize as per a lot of comercial examples and it works very well. makes the beer a bit more 'quaffable'. Its smooth, ballanced, a nice maltiness with a quenching bitterness. Challenger added a touch of fruitiness along with the EKG floral goodness.Yeast - 1469 @ 19 - 20 deg.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.7 kg TF Crystal    0.5 kg TF Flaked Maize    0.1 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 10mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 33.3 IBU   Efficiency 85%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 22 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## altone (21/6/09)

Hmm, a bit lacking in taste, mouthfeel etc.
Think it might need a bit more grain


----------



## drsmurto (22/6/09)

Looks very tasty Tony, nice and simple which is how i like my bitters!


----------



## Tony (26/6/09)

Id like it to mate, but its in my garage and im stuck 8500 feet up in the mountains in PNG for work.

Dry camp  

Should be well smoothed out by mid next month.

If my gas bottle leaks and i get home to flat kegs i will cry.

cheers


----------



## Steve (4/8/09)

Tony - giving your Bulls Head a blast on the weekend. What kind of crystal did you use?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Scruffy (4/8/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Hmm, a bit lacking in taste, mouthfeel etc.



Said the bloke called Boddingtons!!

The recipe sounds bob on! Esp with that 1469 stuff...

Hastily jotted into Beersmith...


----------

